# Ipad 1 suffisant ?



## phafane (8 Mai 2012)

Bonjour, 

J'ai vu sur le refurb que l'ipad 1 était à 250 .

Pour un usage internet, mail, facebook, twitter, lire des livres (pdf epub...) regarder les photos stockées sur le mac, l'ipad 1 vous semble t il suffisant.

Je précise que je n'ai pas d'utilité facetime ou de jeux...

Merci de vos retours d'expérience.


----------



## djio101 (8 Mai 2012)

Bien évidemment que c'est suffisant pour ce que tu veux en faire !! Faut aussi arrêter avec cette course à la puissance... La majeure partie des gens cherchent des tablettes ou des smartphones avec des proco qudricore alors qu'ils ne font que téléphoner ou aller regarder une vidéo sur youtube !!!
A ce prix-là, saute sur l'occaze !!


----------



## Gwen (8 Mai 2012)

J'ai un iPad 1. Il m'est encore très utile. Certains logiciels très gourmands plantent de temps en temps, mais c'est super rare et je ne les utilise que très peu au final. 

La plupart des applications fonctionnent très bien dessus et comme toi, je n'ai pas besoin de la fonction photo, donc, je compte le garder encore longtemps.


----------



## phafane (9 Mai 2012)

Pour ma petite information, quelles applications plantent ?

Merci pour vos messages !


----------



## Gwen (9 Mai 2012)

The Smurf, plante de temps en temps. Problème d'allocation mémoire.

À part ça, je n'ai pas de soucis particuliers. C'est vraiment un problème mémoire de grosses applications. j'ai remarqué que cela arrive surtout lors d'appels vers des pubs externes 

J'ai résolu le problème en n'ayant que des applications sans pubs.


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (10 Mai 2012)

En même temps, vu le peu d'évolution du iPad au iPad 2 et encore pire, celle du 2 a Nouvel iPad...

Perso je n'ai pas de iPad (je l'ai vendu et je ne conserve que mon iPhone car pour moi l'iPad est juste un grand iPhone sans téléphone) mais chez moi mon frère a un iPad v1 et il m'arrive de l'utiliser. Je le trouve amplement suffisant et parfait si tu n'as pas le budget pour le Nouvel iPad


----------



## phafane (10 Mai 2012)

encore merci pour vos réponses


----------



## laurange (10 Mai 2012)

C'est suffisant mais c'est tellement plus agréable sur un ipad2.
Sur le 1, il n'arrête pas de recharger les sites webs si on a été faire un tour ailleurs que dans Safari, même passer d'un onglet à l'autre oblige au rechargement.
A ce prix je pense qu'il est préférable d'aller chercher un 2 d'occasion.


----------



## Benjamin875 (10 Mai 2012)

Réponse sérieuse ou pas ?
Car c'est ce genre de gène (que je n'ai pas vraiment compris) qui peut vite devenir énervant au quotidien.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2012)

ipad 1 pour ma part utilisation très basique
internet mail photo quelques bouquins vidéo et musique
nettement suffisant et pour un bon bout de temps je pense


----------



## Jclqu (10 Mai 2012)

phafane a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai vu sur le refurb que l'ipad 1 était à 250 .
> Pour un usage internet, mail, facebook, twitter, lire des livres (pdf epub...) regarder les photos stockées sur le mac, l'ipad 1 vous semble t il suffisant.
> 
> ...



J'utilise un iPad 1 64go depuis 2010 sans pb aucun pour tout ce que tu listes.
Les enfants jouent aussi beaucoup avec, regardent pas mal de trucs sur YouTube, faisaient du streaming avec, regardes des films stockés sur l'ipad etc.
Bref, ça marche treeeeees bien.
Le rechargement des pages, bah, ça n'est pas aussi gênant que ça, ça va vite quand même.
La seule différence notable concerne la caméra de l'ipad 2. Mais auras tu un iPad 2 neuf à 250 ?


----------



## phafane (5 Juin 2012)

Ce petit message pour vous indiquer que vos réponses ont été très utiles...et que j'ai pris un ipad 1 sur le refurb.
A 279 , je n'ai pas trouvé de meilleures tablettes.

Encore merci.


----------

